# Group First Aid Kit



## EMT815 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm going to northern New Mexico this summer backpacking with a group of 12 people. (Philmont Scout Ranch for anyone with a scouting background.) I am responsible for the group first aid kit because I am the only EMT in the group. I was looking for suggestions as to what to include in it. Help is at the least a few hours away. I want to be prepared but it also has to be light weight. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## AJemt (Apr 13, 2008)

EMT815 said:


> I'm going to northern New Mexico this summer backpacking with a group of 12 people. (Philmont Scout Ranch for anyone with a scouting background.) I am responsible for the group first aid kit because I am the only EMT in the group. I was looking for suggestions as to what to include in it. Help is at the least a few hours away. I want to be prepared but it also has to be light weight. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks



basic bandaging supplies - bandaids, antibacterial cream.  also gauze pads, some 5x9s, roller gauze (3" should be good).  self-adhesive ace wrap/vet wrap works well too, a couple bottles of sterile water, tourniquet (JIC), couple of SAM splints, some oral glucose (gel and or tabs), tylenol, advil, benadryl, pepcid, tums (all for self administration by pt to pt - invariably someone will come up and ask if you have X - you can't give it to them but you can set the bottle on the  ground and they can pick it up and take some).  penlight, flashlight, trauma shears, other scissors, gloves (multiple pairs), BP cuff, stethascope, and biohazard bags (couple).  space blanket is good too.  and make sure you have some way of contacting for help if need be (phone, radio, etc).


----------



## medicdan (Apr 13, 2008)

The contents of the kit should really depend on the constituents, training and terrain. 
If you are with a group of kids (Scouts) think about bone breaks/sprains, small boo-boos, etc. I recommend SAM splints-- they are light and have a million uses. Think about how you would evacuate someone if nessecary. How would you carry a supine patient?
Based on the terrain, you might think about dehydration relief (rehydration salts or EmergenC works really well), blister/wound care supplies, etc.  
Learn the medical history of your potential patients-- do you have any diabetics? Epileptics? Asthmatics? What about the leaders? No offense, but any middle-aged obese men? Think about Asprin, Tylenol, etc.  
Lastly think about your own training and the training of others. I assume you are an EMT-B. You should think (not for this trip, but maybe for the future) of taking a WEMT upgrade course (Wilderness EMT). Is there anyone else with medical training? What if, god forbid, you get hurt?
Whatever you pack, I recommend you review it, know how all of it works. You should take everything out of its package (leave sterile supplies in). Repack a box of gloves into a plastic bag, etc.

Good Luck, and have a good hike. Northern NM is beautiful.


----------



## Eydawn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay Philmont! First of all, every boy in your troop should be carrying some small first aid kit of their own. It's not fair to make one person pack in everything, especially when y'all have to carry so much water and food and spare clothing, etc. Also, your Philmont group guide is probably carrying something of his own... if he's a smart one. 

Make the lads carry their OWN band-aids, their OWN neosporin or similar, their OWN tweezers, and their OWN ace bandage. Their OWN moleskin is good too... if y'all use it (I loathe using it but that's me). Can't emphasize the dry sock deal enough...

As far as meds go... are you being deputized to carry the boys' individual prescriptions, AKA ritalin, antibiotics, etc.? Make sure that you have firm legal footing if so... because you can *really* screw yourself as an EMT-B in the scouting setting. Trust me... I'm a camp medic. I know. You might want to look into that... and see if you can get coverage from Philmont's medical advisor. 

IF you are being authorized to carry OTC's for your group in some fashion, also make sure you know where you stand legally with those... could be that all the adults/parents know that the meds are in the backpack and can just go get them without consulting you. I'd personally make the adults carry a mixed bottle o' pill with what they usually take... then it's their responsibility. 

I would be very cautious about giving comfort meds (AKA tylenol, benadryl for the snifflies) to any youth you aren't directly related to. If they're related, go for it... if they're not, think LONG and HARD about it first and see if there's a way to give it indirectly via another adult. If it's benadryl for a bee sting, to hell with it... you're in the middle of nowhere, so go for it... I would also document any med administration to youth, date it and sign it. That way you have some coverage. 

Now, as far as carrying a medical kit to provide some coverage for the group... I agree with the roller gauze, hell with the triangle bandages (y'all have neckerchiefs, right?), some sort of lighter splinting material, and vetwrap (cheapo colored Coban). Sterile water is good, but if you take it, also take some irrigation syringes... can't see much else that you'd need it for. Gloves are good, absolutely. Trauma shears? Ok, sure... if you want. Penlight? Heck no... use the edge of your flashlight stream if you need to check pupils. 

As for the BP cuff and steth, that'd be a purely personal preference thing. Since you're going to be stuck for however many hours if Philmont has to call the cavalry for you, it might be nice to have numbers to give the responding medics... but then again, you know if you can feel a pulse radially... femorally... Just take into consideration the weight it adds to your pack and whether it will make a difference in the long run. 

I'd take at least one cold pack and make the adults carry one each as well... and bring a crapton of gallon sized ziploc bags. They're good for washing shirts... putting things in... waterproofing maps... and putting knocked out teeth et cetera in if you end up needing to...  

Wrap some duct tape around everyone's nalgene, and you're good to go. 

 Have fun out there! And remember, improvisation in wilderness medicine is the name of the game. Don't overload your pack with fancies... make do with the knowledge in your head and what you've got in your surroundings. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B
PVSR Medic 2006, 2007


----------

